
News – YEcombinator – Com - freid
https://stayingqold.github.io/news-yecombinator-com/
======
slater
Cross-Origin Request Blocked: The Same Origin Policy disallows reading the
remote resource at
[https://www.reddit.com/r/kanye/hot.json?count=20](https://www.reddit.com/r/kanye/hot.json?count=20).
(Reason: CORS request did not succeed).

------
freid
I saw Kanye tweeting about Y Combinator last night and decided to build a
hacker news clone that displays posts from r/kanye :)

